# Hot Sauce vs. Rocket Fuel



## Hudak

When comparing Quantum's Hot Sauce to Rocket Fuel, where does the HS fall? Is it comparable to the red RF? Does it fall between the Red and Yellow? You get the idea.

Robert


----------



## Flame Thrower

If your looking for options try the blue 3n1 oil.


----------



## Hudak

Flame Thrower said:


> If your looking for options try the blue 3n1 oil.


Thnaks for the suggestion, not really looking just interested in the comparison for knowledge sake.


----------



## Led

I've never tried Q's hot sauce :redface:


----------



## ffemtreed

I have never used the hot sauce before, but I seen it and it looked really really thin! 

I would guess too thin for casting. I would equate it to Tournament grade Rocket Fuel. 

Again this is an educated guess and I might be completely wrong.


----------



## tom_s

I've used HS on my freshwater reels with good results.But these are reels that I have used alot and know everything about them.
I tried it on one of my 525 mags and it seemed to speed it up,but I don't really know that reel too well,still getting used to it.I would say it is a good product,but cant compare it to RF as I've never used it.Bass Pro sells both so I might have too...


----------



## Hudak

ffemtreed said:


> I have never used the hot sauce before, but I seen it and it looked really really thin!
> 
> I would guess too thin for casting. I would equate it to Tournament grade Rocket Fuel.
> 
> Again this is an educated guess and I might be completely wrong.


I use it in my fishing reels without a problem. Abu's, Slosh's. as well as my Torium. Since it is the only bearing oil I have right now, and since I have so much (one drop at a time goes a LONG way) it is my go to oil anytime I clean any of my reels. TLD, squidder, and my freshwater stuff as well. That is kind of where this thread came from. I am used to the HS, I was thinking of playing with the RF in my field reel, just wondered at what point of the spectrum I was already sitting. Most of you guys have already experimented with oils. It is my turn to learn the hard way. LOL


----------



## Connman

Viscosity wise hot sauce falls between tournament and yellow rocket fuel . I also found it to sling out of my bearings pretty badly although it just may be more visable slinging out because of the red dye in it .


----------



## bloodworm

I believe red rocket fuel comes with the original 525 mag for 150 bucks, with 2 drops in the reel bearings it should help tune the reel.


----------



## sprtsracer

*Not trying to hijack the thread...*

but it's along the same lines. I just bought my fiancee' a sewing machine and I'm wondering about sewing machine oil. It seems like that may be a good reel oil but I don't know much about it. Anyone ever use it?


----------



## Destrega

Have seen this before on P&S,might be useful.


----------



## Hudak

Now you are talking my language. I am a computer guy by trade, so when someone puts facts and figures in front of me I get all giddy. LOL That is exactly what i was hoping to find out. Is this in the bible?


----------



## eric

when i see HC,, basically thats not reel oil..
thats gasoline. 

how does gasoline lube a bearing? lol

but QHS,, pretty darn thin and fast looking at the chart..


----------



## Hudak

I know, that surprised me, I have been fishing it for a while...with no problem all year round. I was actually considering Yellow RF to speed things up a little.  Poor misguided KingFeeder.....

Robert


----------



## Sandcrab

*Yellow Rocket Fuel*

I use it on my 6500CS levelwind gears and in my GW30 reel. Smokin stuff!

Sandcrab


----------



## R3d

Here are couple of reel lubricants very good, been recoment by friends. Don't use mineral base oil, it will damages some plastics and rubber gaskets

*Super Lube* is a patented, multi-purpose synthetic lubricant, containing SYNCOLON (PTFE) particles held in suspension. Super Lube lasts longer and outperforms conventional petroleum-based greases and oils. It comes in grease form, a 90-140 weight gear oil and 10W light-weight oil. 1/2 oz 
*Liquid Grease*, yet again the same formulation, but ultra-high viscosity as other TG products, for use on fixed-spool/big-game reels, and for the gears on smaller sized reels. Designed to supersede ordinary grease (the stuff that comes like toothpaste!) This product is also brilliant for casters just starting out using Multipliers. A great confidence builder, totally removing any fear of the dreaded birds-nest. 1 oz bottle
*Rocket Fuel* - Yellow Label
The Original! Yellow Label was the first in the TG Developments range which was discovered and developed for use initially with the centrifugally braked ABU Ambassadeur 6500CT and other models in the 5000, 6000 & 7000. Similarly sized reels from other manufacturers such as those from Daiwa, Dam, Shimano, Penn etc., also saw dramatic improvements in their performance when using Rocketfuel. 1 oz bottle.
Don't forget the Boca Bearings line of Midas Touch lubricants has been completely changed with a new advanced formula, a new name and all new packaging.* LBT Lightning Lube *- Reel Power 100ml Spray Bottle. Lubricant for all moving parts. Provides a thin film coating to improve performance and reduce corrosion Reel Grease *Power Lightning *Lube 2oz Nozzle Tube. Improves performance, reduces heat and extends life of parts. Resists corrosion.

R3d


----------



## ffemtreed

Very good information thanks everyone for posting the facts!


----------



## BassMan1980

*Reel Lubrication*

Great information on the various lubrication products! Yall forgot to include the very best one - Reel Butter Oil and Grease from Ardent Reels. Most guys I fish with use it on their reels, and I use it too, it is awesome stuff. Good luck on the water!


----------



## Orest

*SprtsRacer - Sewing Machine Oil*

I use it and works just fine and cheap @ Wally World.

But am not looking to cast a mile.

Great for handles knobs.


----------



## sprtsracer

Orest said:


> I use it and works just fine and cheap @ Wally World.
> 
> But am not looking to cast a mile.
> 
> Great for handles knobs.


Thanks. Ya' know, I'm not looking to cast a mile either...I just want to cast to the fish, LOL! It looks like the sewing machine oil might be thinner than most. In fact, it's clear and reminds me of the Shimano reel oil, although looks don't mean much!!! I have the Quantum Hot Sauce, Penn reel oil (synthetic) Penn Lube (the old stuff) Shimano, and 3-in-1. Probably have a bunch of other stuff around as well. I am, however, greatly impressed with the Quantum Hot Sauce...although that may only be because it reminds me of something I love to spread on my TACOS!!!


----------



## Orest

sprtsracer said:


> Thanks. Ya' know, I'm not looking to cast a mile either...I just want to cast to the fish, LOL! It looks like the sewing machine oil might be thinner than most. In fact, it's clear and reminds me of the Shimano reel oil, although looks don't mean much!!! I have the Quantum Hot Sauce, Penn reel oil (synthetic) Penn Lube (the old stuff) Shimano, and 3-in-1. Probably have a bunch of other stuff around as well. I am, however, greatly impressed with the Quantum Hot Sauce...although that may only be because it reminds me of something I love to spread on my TACOS!!!


I also have the Quantum HS and the original 3-in-1 oil. I didn't know 3-in-1 made a blue one. Have to looks for it.


----------



## jcreamer

There is a man here in NB that uses Marvel Mystery Oil on his reels. He fishes from a boat but swears by it.

JC


----------



## billr87

when you have used an oil and you are satisfied with the results, why change?remember the old saying, if it ain't broke, why fix it.


----------



## Mark G

billr87 said:


> when you have used an oil and you are satisfied with the results, why change?remember the old saying, if it ain't broke, why fix it.


The road to improvement starts with _never_ being satisfied.


----------



## billr87

viscosity is important. but, as it gets hotter the oil gets thinner, as it gets cooler it gets thicker. as these discussions go so does the manufacturers profits.


----------



## lil red jeep

thekingfeeder said:


> Now you are talking my language. I am a computer guy by trade, so when someone puts facts and figures in front of me I get all giddy. LOL That is exactly what i was hoping to find out. Is this in the bible?


Should be!!! Got my vote!


----------



## Sea Fisher

Has anybody found the shimano oil that comes with the stradics in any stores? I figure Ill have to order some more from shimano when I run out


----------



## seajay

sprtsracer said:


> but it's along the same lines. I just bought my fiancee' a sewing machine and I'm wondering about sewing machine oil. It seems like that may be a good reel oil but I don't know much about it. Anyone ever use it?


For the sewing machine 3in1 is the only thing to use. Mom uses it on all of hers.Her first industrial Singer still sews canvas and she purchased it in 1963.
As far as reels I use the blue 3in1 on the Squidder and 525.For the Blue Yonder Yellow R/F. It is more of a pesonal choice as to what oils for what reel,depending on ones ability to use the Thumb and type of reel.


----------

